# Hilfe beim Filterbau



## gemag (17. Okt. 2008)

Hallo!
Ich bin nun seit Gestern angemeldet und auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung zum Bau einer Filteranlage.Ich dachte an drei Tonnen mit 300 l.Die welche ich bis jetzt gefunden habe wurden sehr kritisiert und ich weis nun auch nicht weiter.
Kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben wo und wie man einen baut der seinen Sinn und Zweck erfüllt.
Der Filter soll durch eine Pumpe die sich im Teich befindet gespeist werden sie schafft laut Hersteller 6000 Liter in der Stunde.Ich dachte so nach dem Prinzip wie es von "...teich-filter.eu" beschrieben wurde.
Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


Gruß Gerd


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo und :willkommen

Hast du hier schon geschaut ?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/85/


----------



## karsten. (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*



			
				gemag schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> 
> Die welche ich bis jetzt gefunden habe wurden sehr kritisiert und ich weis nun auch nicht weiter.
> Kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben wo und wie man einen baut der seinen Sinn und Zweck erfüllt.
> Der Filter soll durch eine.......




Hallo
 

naja alle Tonnenfilter haben wir hier ja nich verissen     


  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17637/?q=tonnenfilter

schönes WE


----------



## gemag (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo und Dank euch beiden für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich habe jetzt fast alle Themen durch und bin mir immer unsichererer geworden was nun wirklich das richtige  und effektivste ist auch in den Thema was Karsten mir vorgeschlagen klingen die Beiträge von Jürgen nun auch nicht gerade erfolgversprechend obwohl ich eigentlich davon überzeugt wäre da es in einen gekauften Filter ja genauso läuft wie zum Beispiel geschrieben steht im Zickzack an dem Schwämmen lang.
Hat er überhaubt so einen Filter oder ähnlichen hier vorgestellt?
Bei seinen Wissen müsste doch was 100 prozentiges raus kommen oder etwa nicht?

Noch einen schönen Sonntag euch allen,ich werde mich dann mal weiter schlau machen oder halt noch mehr verwirren "lach".Würde mich aber auf weitere Aufklärung und Hilfe freuen!

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Olli.P (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo Gerd,

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy


Wie siehts denn sonst bei dir am Teich aus  

Mit deinen Angaben zum Besatz ist ja auch nicht wirklich was anzufangen.... 

Ist der Teich gerade passend oder ein bissi mehr oder weniger überbesetzt ???

Also, wie sieht's am und im Teich ( z.B. Pflanzen ) aus ???

Ein paar Bilder wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## gemag (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo Olli!
Na ja was soll ich da sagen Der Teich wird zu klein es sind nur Koi drin aber halt schon zufiel, ich möchte ihn im Frühjahr vergrößern (jetzt wird es ja zu spät werden schade)auf die 10 -13 m³ und wenn es geht noch etwas mehr muss aber erst mal schauen was da geht!Ich habe zur Zeit um die 7m³ und der Teich ist überbesetzt als Filter habe ich zur zeit einen 3 Kammer-Teichaußenfilter PSH 20000 UV-X.
Aber ich denk mir der wird dann wohl nicht mehr ganz ausreichen und ich möchte auch nicht aller zwei Wochen säubern also dachte ich an so drei mal 300l Filter.
Auf den Bildern links in das alte Haus soll der Filter mal gebaut werden also habe ich keinen Platz mehr für einen eingegrabenen Schwerkraftfilter, wollte nur eine Pumpenkammer bauen wo ich dann die Pumpe rein stellen kann diese soll dort hin wo das Gitter steht.


----------



## Olli.P (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hi Gerd,


dann plan doch jetzt erst einmal die Endgröße des neuen Teichs. Wenn du dann zu einem Endergebnis gekommen bist, kannst du dich ja immer noch um den Filter kümmern. Bis zum Frühling ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit.  

Und wenn du eh eine Pumpversion bauen musst, würde ich an deiner stelle den Filter ziemlich weit da hinten links einplanen. Da hättest du dann ja schon einen super Anfang für einen Bachlauf den du dann per Bypass nach dem Filter betreiben kannst, je nach dem in welche Richtung du den Teich vergrößern willst.

Aber so wie es aussieht, geht da wohl nur nach vorne oder hinten...


----------



## baumr (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo Gerd
Trotz hier mehrfach geäußerter Bedenken gegen Tonnenfilter, habe ich letztes Frühjahr diese nach dem Prinzip von "Teichfilter eu" nachgebaut.
Einige Änderungen in den beiden letzten Tonnen habe ich zwar vorgenommen,irgendwo möchte man ja auch eigene Ideen mit einbringen.
Nach einer Saison kann ich für mich eine gute Bilanz ziehen,nur eine einzige große Reinigung, klares Wasser,Koinachwuchs und gesunde Fische. Für die nächste Saison sind zwar einige kleine Änderungen eingeplant, sonst würde es ja auch keinen Spaß machen.
Was ich damit meine, trotz aller "Gurus" ist nicht alles andere falsch aber man sollte sich trotzdem ihre Meinung anhören und deren Erfahrungen nutzen.
Gruß Rolf
Mein Teich
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=528&userid=


----------



## gemag (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo Olli!
Wie groß der Teich werden wird kann ich erst sagen wenn ich beim schachten bin das geht jetzt noch nicht da wir Fels reichen Boden haben aber es wird sich in dem Rahmen bewegen wie ich geschrieben habe und ich kann nur nach hinten Schachten.Das was du da hinten links siehst ist ein Steingarten mit einen Miniteich dort kann der Filter nicht hin er soll in das Haus also gleich da hinten durch die Wand kommen die Leitungen rein und auch wieder raus und eben kurz davor soll der Pumpen Schacht hin.Mit den Filter würde ich aber schon gern jetzt beginnen.

Hallo Baumr
Ja so dachte ich es mir schon das es geht aber welche Verbesserungen oder Änderungen hast du gemacht und wie hast du ihn bestückt?Dank dir!


----------



## baumr (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo GerdIn der ersten Tonne sind unten Bürsten, oben Filtermatten. Ich werde jedoch bei den Bürsten noch einige mehr rein stellen, da ich beim Reinigen gesehen habe, daß die Bürsten nicht* eng genug zusammen stehen.In der zweiten Tonne habe ich unten Drainageschläuche reingelegt,etwa so groß wie die Tonne und habe 60er in 80er in 100er ineinander gesteckt, das ganze so ca 50 cm hoch oben drauf wieder Filtermatten.In der dritten Tonne habe ich Liaporkugeln in ein 170g-Filtervlies als Sack so groß wie die halbe Tonne gepackt und oben drauf wieder Matten.Verbessern könnte man noch die Pumpenleistung,aber so lange die alte Pumpe noch ihren Dienst tut bleibt se drin.Wie gesagt vom Prinzip bin ich zufrieden, aber wenn ich nicht herumbasteln könnte würde es ja auch langweilig


----------



## gemag (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Ich schätze mal zu hast in der ersten Tonne 20 Bürsten auf wie viel willst du sie erweitern so kann ich dann auch gleich mehr Bestellern so grob durch gerechnet wäre ich auf gute 30 Stück bei 15er bürsten gekommen bei einer 300l Tonne.
Ja das mit dem basteln ist so eine Sache eigentlich hatte ich dieses Jahr auch abgeschlossen mit Teichbau aber nun wird es wohl weiter gehen und glaub auch nicht so schnell aufhören "lach".


----------



## baumr (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo
Genau richtig getippt, 20 Bürsten-15 cm. Vorher gerechnet, vielleicht auch zu viel auf die liebe Kohle geguckt. Damals als ich sie rein stellte dachte ich schon, sie könnten enger stehen. Beim Reinigen habe ich dann gesehen, daß sie alle schräg drin liegen, warscheinlich auch durch den Druck der Matten von oben, auf jeden Fall passen 40 Bürsten rein. Mehrere Teichfreunde hatten sich hier geäußert, daß man beim Filtermaterial nicht sparen sollte, sie haben halt doch Recht.
Noch ein Problem hatte ich letztes Jahr am Bachlauf, Nach einer stürmischen Nacht hatte sich Laub am Auslauf einer Bachlaufstufe gesammelt und so wurde das Wasser gestaut und ist am Bach übergelaufen. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit wurde der Teich regelrecht leergepumpt, ein Nachbar konnte mich damals in der Firma informieren aber der Teich war trotzdem schon halb leer.
Es muß also nicht nur bei den Überläufen an den Fässern auf Wasserverlust geachtet werden.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Olli.P (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Moin,




> Das was du da hinten links siehst ist ein Steingarten mit einen Miniteich



Das wäre doch ein guter Anfang für einen Bachlauf.  




> dort kann der Filter nicht hin er soll in das Haus also gleich da hinten durch die Wand kommen die Leitungen rein und auch wieder raus



Eben!! 

Man kann die Leitungen doch so legen das die am Miniteich aus der Wand rauskommen oder


----------



## gemag (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> Eben!!
> ...


Ich will doch das andere Jahr auch noch was zum umbauen haben "lach".
Aber der Gedanke steht schon!
Jetzt brauch ich erst noch ein paar Tips für den Filter.:beeten 

Hallo Rolf
Das mit dem überlaufen an den Tonnen das wollt ich eh mit einem Überlauf absichern für den Fall der eigentlich nicht eintreten sollte!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo Gerd,

mach das lieber mit den Bürsten nicht ! Ich hab mal einen Filter gesehen mit extrem verschmutzen Bürsten - das Reinigen dieser Dinger ist dann echt heftig - außer Du baust dir ne Durchziehvariante ala *Algen Hexe* - an dem ding gibts ja vorne ein X durch das dann das Zeuch von der Bürste abgestreift werden kann.

Das von mir beschriebene Zickzack des Wasserflusses war nicht erfoderlich, die Matten können direkt übereinander liegen (hab dies nun auch so gemacht), die unterste muss aber min 2 cm *Luft* ab dem Wasseraustrittsrohr haben.

Meinen Filter hab ich inzwischen erst 2 x säubern müssen - geht pipieinfach und nach 5 min bisse fertig.

Das Wasser ist bisher glasklar, die Werte sind optimal - leider gibts ein paar Fadenalgen - is aber nich schlimm die hol ich dann mit meiner Algen Hexe raus und gut ist.

Auf jeden Fall würd ich deine rote Klappe da hinten grün streichen damit se nicht mehr so auffällt... (anrauhen + grundieren nicht vergessen)


----------



## Trautchen (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gerd,
> 
> mach das lieber mit den Bürsten nicht ! Ich hab mal einen Filter gesehen mit extrem verschmutzen Bürsten - das Reinigen dieser Dinger ist dann echt heftig




Hallo Gerd, das kann ich nur bestätigen.
Meine "Erstvariante" war auch mit Bürsten bestückt.

 
Lieber nicht, das Reinigen ist auch heftig bei nicht so starker Verschmutzung, bzw. langwierig. Die Zeit kann man sich echt für andere Dinge sparen.
Von wegen einfach nur ausspülen.... 
Daran habe ich anfangs auch geglaubt und wurde ganz schnell eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## gemag (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gerd,
> 
> Auf jeden Fall würd ich deine rote Klappe da hinten grün streichen damit se nicht mehr so auffällt... (anrauhen + grundieren nicht vergessen)


Da ist der jetzige Filter drin und der soll dann ja weg dort wird bis ran geschachtet.


Dank für eure Antworten!
Wenn ihr keine Bürsten nehmt wie würdet ihr dann dir drei Tonnen bestücken.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

vor den Tonnen die UVC
1. spaltsieb
2. grobe und feine Schwamm - Filter
3. __ Hel-X

schau doch mal meinen Selbstbau an .... aber erst alles lesen - da ich doch viel beim bau gelernt habe und einiges geändert hab .... ist ganz einfach zu bauen


----------



## gemag (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Ja danke ich habe es zu späht gesehen, bin gerade dabei deinen Filterbau zu studieren !


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

nimm aber bei deiner Teichgröße lieber die großen Tonnen und eine dementsprechende Masse __ Hel-X

das spaltsieb lässt sich bei einer Großen Tonne prima mit nem Hulahupp Reifen fixieren

+ nimm HT 100er Rohre zum Verbinden


----------



## gemag (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Ja ich wollte wie schon geschrieben drei mal 300 l Tonnen nehmen und genau wie du schreibst 100 Rohre oder mehrere kleine drei 50 er oder so.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

mit mehreren rohrdurchführungen könnte es probleme geben, je nachdem was für eine durchflussmenge die pumpe erzeugt müsstest du die HT Rohre wählen - wobei eigentlich 1 x 100er HT ausreicht

nimm nicht die KG Rohre... auch wenns nur von denen 150er gibt - für unter der Erde sind die super und besser als HT, über der Erde bleichen die durch Sonneneinstrahlung aus und werden porös

bei den großen Tonnen investier acuh unbedingt in die passenden Deckel


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

hi
jetzt muß ich doch mal was sagen. 

was willst du bei 10m³ mit 3 300liter tonnen?

nimm ein gescheites filtermaterial zb. __ hel-x da langt dir eine tonne.
du solltest allerdings dann versuchen das ganze filtermaterial zu durchströmen. nicht nur in der mitte oder an den seiten.

als vorfilter kannst du dir nen siebfilter bauen, fertig.


wenns günstig und gut sein soll, dann schau mal olli p anlage an.
in deinem fall würde ich sie nach diesem system bauen.

uv, abschäumer und andere leckerlie kannst du dir ja offen lassen

fazit
kein großer arbeitsaufwand

ausreichende leicht zu reinigende vorfilterung die den schmutz schnell aus dem system entfernt.

die biofilter bietet genug oberfläche ist stabil und eine kleine monatliche reinigung (umrühren) sollte das problem dann auch nicht sein.

alles wäre für die minz.


----------



## gemag (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo Jürgen
Meinst echt das würd reichen?Ich dachte je größer der Filter je besser das Wasser und wollt mir nun das beste aus euren Vorschlägen rauspicken.
Wenn es nach der Beschreibung von meinen jetzigen Filter geht müsste der eigentlich noch voll und ganz ausreichen wenn ich dort noch einen ordentlichen Vorfilter dran machen würd auf jeden fall.Aber ich weis nicht ich will den Fischen halt was gutes können und wollt ein wenig größer bauen meinst du es hätte keinen Sinn? 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## baumr (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo 
Wie immer jede Menge interressanter Gedanken. Das Reinigen ist sicher keine leckere Anbelegenheit,aber wie gesagt es hält sich in Grenzen. 
Zum Überlausschutz und Wasserverlust spukt mir ein anderer Gedanke im Kopf rum, kann man das nicht auch mit einem Schwimmerschalter lösen. Es gibt da ja zig Möglichkeiten und man hätte alle Möglichkeiten von Wasserverlusten auf einmal gelöst. Sobald der Wasserspiegel unter eine bestimmte Toleranzgrenze sinkt wird alles abgeschaltet und solche Schalter gibt es bei www schon um die 30 Euro. Bin auf Eure Meinung gespannt.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

hi gerd


> Meinst echt das würd reichen?Ich



ich habe bei mir dieses jahr einen test mit ca 130liter __ hel-x gefahren und hatte keinerlei schlechte wasserwerte und ich habe einge kilo koi im teich.
allerdings habe ich auch mein ganzes filtermaterial ziemlich gleichmäßig durchströmt und hatte den vorteil von einer guten vorfilterung, die einem biofilter nützlich ist. wenn du das beachtest reicht dir eine tonne dicke.



> Wenn es nach der Beschreibung von meinen jetzigen Filter geht müsste der eigentlich noch voll und ganz ausreichen wenn ich dort noch einen ordentlichen Vorfilter dran machen würd auf jeden fall.



da sitze ich jetzt ein wenig auf der leitung, was für ne beschreibung 

@rolf


> Wie immer jede Menge interressanter Gedanken. Das Reinigen ist sicher keine leckere Anbelegenheit,aber wie gesagt es hält sich in Grenzen.



warum soll ich dann einen vorfilter bauen, bei dem es "keine leckere angelegenheit" ist, wenn ich es gleich besser machen könnte ???

außerdem geht es nicht nur darum 

beim siebfilter wird der schmutz aus dem system entfernt.
bei deinen bürsten werden immer größere schmutzteile durchlaufen und der schmutz wird solange im system bleiben, bis du die bürsten reinigst.
du befördest ihn von a nach b, so das er schön geunug zeit hat in lösung über zu gehen.:?



> Was ich damit meine, trotz aller "Gurus" ist nicht alles andere falsch aber man sollte sich trotzdem ihre Meinung anhören und deren Erfahrungen nutzen.



stimmt, es ist nicht alles andere falsch...
aber machmal ist es besser genauer zu lesen und dann antworten und tipps zu geben, die in diesem forum für den filterbau nützlich sind und nicht anders rum.
ich persönlich kenne nicht viel schlechtere vorfilterungen als filterbürsten und lehne deshalb solche ratschläge strikt ab.:? 

von deiner schwimmerschaltung bei einer gepumpten anlage, halte ich übrigens auch nichts, wenn du mich nach meiner meinung fragen solltest.:?


----------



## gemag (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo Jürgen
Dank dir für deine Hilfe also werde ich mich erst einmal an einen ordentlichen Vorfilter machen.
Ich habe zur Zeit einen 3 Kammer-Teichaußenfilter PSH 20000 UV-X.bin mit ihm zufrieden aber wenn ich eure Hinweise so lese ist das Teil dann auch nicht das optimale an Aufbau und Material welches verwendet wird.
Nun sollen meine Koi etwas ordentliches bekommen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

hi gerd


> Dank dir für deine Hilfe also werde ich mich erst einmal an einen ordentlichen Vorfilter machen.


 das ist das a und o



> Ich habe zur Zeit einen 3 Kammer-Teichaußenfilter PSH 20000 UV-X.bin mit ihm zufrieden



hmm, wenn du mit einem filter zufrieden bist und deine wasserwerte stimmen,
sehe ich eigentlich keinen grund sie zu erneuern.
man muß nicht einen besseren filter haben, wenn der alte gute dienste tut.
du darfst das nicht falsch verstehen gerd, ich muß immer alles ausprobieren, testen und verbessern. 
ich bin der meinung, wenn eine filteranlage funzt und man damit zufrieden ist,
sollte man sie so lassen.
baue ich eine neue, würde ich dann aber schon das best mögliche daraus machen.

aber wenn du deine unbedingt verbessern willst, schlage ich dir mal was vor.

mache mal ein paar bilder von deinem jetzigen filter. innenleben anschlüsse usw. vielleicht kannst du dir ja ne menge geld sparen, wenn man ihn umbauen könnte.

damit kenne ich mich recht gut aus, aber bilder sind da ein muß.


----------



## gemag (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo Jürgen
Ich weis wie du es meinst aber wie du bestimmt auch hänge ich an meinen Fischen und möchte nicht das ihnen etwas passiert also versucht man ihnen nur das beste zu geben.
Hier sind mal ein paar Bilder von der Anlage der UV ist nicht immer an nur wenn es mit den Algen zu viel wird jetzt kaum noch im Sommer mach ich da immer mal Pausen von eins zwei Wochen und mein Wasser ist fast immer klar bis auf den Boden 1,5m, außer im Frühjahr und wenn der UV zu lang aus war.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

ei den kenn ich, den gibts in  fast jedem Baumarkt - bei mir stand er genau einen Tag - da meiner einen zu kleinen Auslass hatte, neigte er nach 15min Betrieb mit der mitgelieferten Pumpe zum überlaufen (auch als ich das lavagestein der letzten Kammer entnahm), somit hab ich den sofort zum BM zurückgebracht

Bei geringer Goldfischhaltung kannst du den sicher verwenden, bei Koihaltung auf keinen Fall !

Ebenso hätt ich an deiner stelle angst davor das das ding mal überlauft, du von der Arbeit kommst und dein Teich leer ist. Die UV Lampe dient ja nicht nur der verklunmpung der grünalgen sondern auch der Abtötung Fischgefährlicher __ Parasiten- meine ist bis zur Winterpause 24h an und wird alle 3 Monate mal mit nem Tuch abgerieben.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

hi
ich schließe mich da ralf an, sehe da auch keine gute möglichkeien.:?


----------



## gemag (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo!
Also überlaufen kann da nix das geht nicht es läuft höchstens an den Filtermedien drüber das ist aber erst einmal vorgekommen und ich säubere ihn so alle zwei bis drei Wochen habe ihn schon über zwei Jahre.
Aber das spielt ja keine Rolle kommen wir zurück zum Filterbau dieser wird ja dann ausgedient haben hoffe ich Dank eurer Hilfe!
Also doch drei Tonnen oder irgend welche anderen Behältnisse.Was würdet ihr mir den Empfehlen?


----------



## baumr (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Halo Jürgen-V
Bei den "Guru´s" hatte ich eigentlich auch nicht an Dich gedacht. Es ist ja leider immer noch kein aussagekräftiges Bildmaterial vorhanden um Deine eigene Filteranlage einmal genauer sehen zu können. Deine Meinungen lese ich aber trotzdem immer mit großem Interesse.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

hi


> Es ist ja leider immer noch kein aussagekräftiges Bildmaterial vorhanden um Deine eigene Filteranlage einmal genauer sehen zu können



hmm, da gibts nicht viel zu sehen. 

trommelfilter-bau ist da
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5140
geht so ab #30 los

dann habe ich nen kleinen 3 kammer reihenfilter als __ hel-x kammer umgebaut.
pflanzenzone,uv abschäumer mit ozon-einspeisung den ich aber nicht dieses jahr nicht laufen lies.
fertig


----------



## nico1985 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Hallo leute!

Habe eine frage: kann man beim Patronenfilter auch 2 Patronen übereinander bauen oder ist dann die filterleistung nicht mehr so gut?!?!?!

gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Klar 

Kann man machen, kein Problem


----------



## nico1985 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe beim Filterbau*

Danke dir. dann werde ich meinen 35 patronenfilter so bauen maßen werden dann 80 cm mal 180 cm und 130cm tief sein. werden wir mauern! gruß nico


----------

